# off road insurance?



## avhbi (Apr 5, 2007)

No I'm not about to venture forth and take my Skyline across the yorkshire dales. 

In fact what I'm looking for is insurance that will cover my car whilst it is being built up into the fire breathing monster that we all dream about. 

I have found a policy that will cover it for fire and theft but I cannot find a policy that will for example provide cover for some bungling buffoon (aka: me) knocking off its axle stands and bending something.

Any suggestions?


----------

